

Ask HN: Best solution for streaming video from Mac to HDTV? - rob

In a nutshell: I would like to stream video from my MacBook Pro to my HDTV. That's it. I don't need any fancy Amazon, Netflix, or YouTube integration. I don't really care about listening to music or looking at photos. What's the best solution for doing this? Wired or wireless, doesn't matter.<p>I took a look at the Apple TV, but I've read about a lot of shortcomings of it and I don't like how everything has to go through iTunes. I also looked at the WD TV and Roku. Some people even mentioned the Mac Mini (which is a little expensive right now.) Some even mentioned getting a PS3 and streaming to it via Nullriver's MediaLink app.<p>Any suggestions? I'd prefer a cheaper solution (e.g., between $100-250) if that's possible.
======
wmf
I use a PS3 + Rivet, but it's overkill if you don't play games.

<http://www.popbox.com/> or
<http://www.digitalconnection.com/products/video/tvixn1.asp> look like the new
hotness in this area.

------
jolan
This is what I use:

\- XBox 360 $149

\- Nullriver Connect360 $20

The other option is to connect your MacBook Pro to your HDTV directly. Not
streaming; but it's cheaper and chances are if you're watching TV you don't
need your laptop anyway.

